# NSX 1-5 und Grillerei



## fez (28. Juni 2004)

am Mittwoch Abend bei fez @ home *schnelledit** - fällt flach !*


Dienstag oder Donnerstag ?


----------



## Froschel (28. Juni 2004)

fez schrieb:
			
		

> am Mittwoch Abend bei fez @ home *schnelledit** - fällt flach !*
> 
> 
> Dienstag oder Donnerstag ?



Donnerstag geht bei mir nicht, Dienstag wäre aber ganz OK


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## nkwd (28. Juni 2004)

bei mir wärs andersrum! Di geht net, Do wär gut!


----------



## fez (29. Juni 2004)

muss leider alles absagen - habe die Höllen-Erkältung, muss gleich wieder ins Bett.


----------



## Don Stefano (29. Juni 2004)

fez schrieb:
			
		

> schneizze, muss leider alles absagen - habe die Höllen-Erkältung, muss gleich wieder ins Bett.


Bist du am WE zu schnell den Berg runter geheizt und hast dich durch den Fahrtwind erkältet?  

Gute Besserung!


----------



## crossie (29. Juni 2004)

dann ma gute besserung !! 

verschieben?

ab Mittwoch hab ich zeit, da is zivi rum.... 

bikevideos (n paar neue) hab ich auch... NSX 6 hab ich auch noch hier.


----------



## nkwd (30. Juni 2004)

*@fez*
schade! Wünsch dir gute Besserung!


----------



## Wooly (30. Juni 2004)

Also, wie wäre es dann mit Mittwochabend nächste Woche ??


----------



## fez (30. Juni 2004)

sollte klappen !


----------



## crossie (1. Juli 2004)

wenn nix dazwischnekommt bin ich dabei. bring dann auch noch n paar videos mit... fez hat dein fernseher eigentlich scart anschluss oder irgendwie nen line-in?


----------



## fez (1. Juli 2004)

Scart-anschluss hat er. Aber zwecks "line-in" weiss ich nicht.... 
Als Du letztes Mal da warst und Deinen Tragbaren dabei hattest hatte es nicht funktioniert... oder gabs da nur kein Kabel *verwirr* ? ... weiss nicht mehr

Hast Du schon "the collective" auf Lager ?


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## crossie (1. Juli 2004)

fez schrieb:
			
		

> Scart-anschluss hat er. Aber zwecks "line-in" weiss ich nicht....
> Als Du letztes Mal da warst und Deinen Tragbaren dabei hattest hatte es nicht funktioniert... oder gabs da nur kein Kabel *verwirr* ? ... weiss nicht mehr
> 
> Hast Du schon "the collective" auf Lager ?



also scartkabel hab ich inzwischen. damals lags glaube ich wirklich nur am kabel...

zur auswahl stehen:

kranked 1-5
NWD 1-4
ride to the hills
chain reaction 2-4
self titled
riders anonymous
soulride (  )
superheroes 3
contact (trialvid)
changing of the guard (seeehr sehr geil!) 
NSX 6 - Diggin' It
airborne 2
third down
jib
... noch n paar ältere, sind aber glaube ich alle schon bekannt.


----------



## fez (1. Juli 2004)

Ich glaube eigentlich wir sind mit NSX 1,3 und 5 (die charakteristischsten der Serie 1-5) zeitlich schon ganz gut bedient. Wenn noch Zeit und Lust bleibt:

kranked 1-5   hamma schon durch 
NWD 1-4       dito
ride to the hills   hab ich schon gesehen
chain reaction 2-4 ?
self titled ?
riders anonymous ?
soulride (  ) hast Du uns auch schon gezeigt
superheroes 3 ?
contact (trialvid) hört sich interessant an
changing of the guard (seeehr sehr geil!)  - warum nicht ...
NSX 6 - Diggin' It - würd am besten zum Thema passen
airborne 2 - ?
third down - glaub ich schon gesehen
jib - schon 2 x gesehen

"sprung" soll gut sein


----------



## crossie (1. Juli 2004)

fez schrieb:
			
		

> ....
> 
> "sprung" soll gut sein



sprung 4 + 5 hab ich noch hier, "earthed" auch... 

cheers


----------



## fez (1. Juli 2004)

bissl offtopic: sagt mal, checkt ihr das mit diesem Karma-Kram ? 
Wo sehe ich denn diese Bewertungen ? Im Kontrollzentrum sehe ich nur dass ich bei zwei Threads bewertet wurde, aber nicht wieviel und was und soweiter ...


----------



## Froschel (1. Juli 2004)

also ich würd am liebsten sehen:

1. Fünf Schwedinnen vom Downhill nebenan
2. Blondinen machen Dirt
3. Mit wenig Vorbau geht`s bergab
oder 
4. Bombergirls allein zu Haus


----------



## fez (1. Juli 2004)

also ich würd am liebsten sehen:

1. Fünf Schwedinnen vom Downhill nebenan
2. Blondinen machen Dirt
3. Mit wenig Vorbau geht`s bergab
oder 
4. Bombergirls allein zu Haus



OK, ich kuck mal was sich machen lässt


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Speedbullit (1. Juli 2004)

Froschel schrieb:
			
		

> also ich würd am liebsten sehen:
> 
> 1. Fünf Schwedinnen vom Downhill nebenan
> 2. Blondinen machen Dirt
> ...



bei der Vorstellung bin ich auch dabei. erste reihe.


----------



## crossie (1. Juli 2004)

notgeile alte säcke, ihr    

wenns denn doch dazukommen sollte, _ich bin dabei_... 

cheers
crossie


----------



## fez (1. Juli 2004)

nicht mehr "alte Säcke" sondern "Senioren" , gell

(gerade flattert mir übrigens eine Einladung der Eurobike vom 2.-5-09. ins Geschäft - falls ich dadorten nicht im Sommerurlaub sein sollte - wie sähe das bei euch aus....,?)


----------



## crossie (1. Juli 2004)

fez schrieb:
			
		

> nicht mehr "alte Säcke" sondern "Senioren" , gell



*notgeile Senioren* also.... hehe...


----------



## han (1. Juli 2004)

croissant schrieb:
			
		

> *notgeile Senioren* also.... hehe...


wenn das deine Schwester ist, darfste mitnehmen   

Grüße aus der Pfalz an die NL


----------



## fez (5. Juli 2004)

steht !

Bernhard - wie hat die abbeizerei funktioniert ?

Werbung muss sein: www.rasant-abbeizer.de


----------



## Wooly (5. Juli 2004)

fez schrieb:
			
		

> steht !



na bei den Filmvorschlägen kein Wunder ... ich bin auch dabei !! Ab wann starten wir denn ?


----------



## crossie (5. Juli 2004)

eeeeeh...  shice total verplant. wenns später werden sollte, hauts noch hin, ansonsten wirds bei mir wohl knapp....

(bleibt doch bei MI, oder?)


----------



## Schwarzspecht (5. Juli 2004)

Dieser Mittwoch = Schwarzspecht-Hochzeitstag

... wir schauen uns dann ganz gemütlich mit ner Dose Bier das Mannschaftszeitfahren der TdF an - wünsch euch viel Spaß!!


----------



## fez (5. Juli 2004)

Start damits abends nicht allzu spät wird: ab 19.00 @fez

Ich hole Wurstel beim Metzger, hole Bier, wenn jemand e weng Salat mitbringt wär gut.

Gruss Frank


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## crossie (5. Juli 2004)

hab grad mal geguckt, passt doch bei mir...


----------



## Triple F (5. Juli 2004)

Will mal net zu viel versprechen, aber irgendwie wird´s Zeit, dass man den Triple mal wieder in KA sieht....   

Nicht vergessen!!!


----------



## Wooly (5. Juli 2004)

Schwarzspecht schrieb:
			
		

> Dieser Mittwoch = Schwarzspecht-Hochzeitstag
> 
> ... wir schauen uns dann ganz gemütlich mit ner Dose Bier das Mannschaftszeitfahren der TdF an - wünsch euch viel Spaß!!




ein echter Romantiker unser Schwarzspecht ... viel Spaß dabei ...


----------



## fez (6. Juli 2004)

meine Grosse schon wieder krank ist möchte ich, nein, nicht absagen - sondern die Gewichtung am Mittwoch Abend mehr aufs grillen und klönen legen. 

Sich in Vancouver verwegene Pfade herunterstürzende Irre können wir zwar auch gucken - aber eben ein wenig dezenter und nicht grölend in der XXL-Version mit brüllend lauter Musik und tonnenweise Bier.


----------



## Froschel (6. Juli 2004)

[werbungsmodus_on]dein Abbeizer ist wirklich super prima[/werbungsmodus_off] hat mir zusätzlich alle Pinselhaare wechgebeizt und die Fingernägel braun eingefärbt.   

bin morgen auch dabei.........

bis denne


----------



## nkwd (6. Juli 2004)

weiß leider net, ob das morgen bei mir hinhaut. würd dann wenn kurz vorbeischauen!


----------



## fez (7. Juli 2004)

Hallo Mädelz,

seid mir nicht böse, aber angesichts dieses Pisswetters und der immernoch karnken Grossen halte ich es für besser die Sache abzublasen bzw. zu verscheiben auf:

*Dienstag den 20.07.*

*Dieses Datum hat auch den Vorteil dass wir gleich heftigst den fezschen Geburtstag mitfeiern können* !! 

Ich besorge bis dorthin auch eine grosse Plane und gestalte den Garten wetterfest um....


Wer das hier nicht mitbekommen hat und trotzdem erscheint bekommt natürlich tritzdem ein Bierchen...


----------



## Don Stefano (7. Juli 2004)

fez schrieb:
			
		

> seid mir nicht böse, aber angesichts dieses Pisswetters halte ich es für besser die Sache abzublasen bzw. zu verscheiben ...


Und was mache ich jetzt mit der riesen Schüssel Salat, die Angela extra gebacken ähh gekocht hat?
Ess ich sie halt alleine auf!

Viele Grüße
Stefan


----------



## crossie (7. Juli 2004)

fez schrieb:
			
		

> ...Pisswetter...



? hier is sonnenschein ... 

nuja egal.. geh ich halt zum dönermann 

cheers
crossie


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## fez (7. Juli 2004)

Stefan du hasds ja noch gud ! ich muss hier nämlich das ganze kalde bier saufen !!  




(So eine Schneisse ! Das schönste Wetter am Abend, das gibts doch nicht !!!!)


----------



## nkwd (8. Juli 2004)

fez schrieb:
			
		

> Hallo Mädelz,
> *Dienstag den 20.07.*


ist vorgemerkt! für ne *fez*ige Party komm ich doch gern nach Durlach


----------



## fez (16. Juli 2004)

Richard aus Durlach und Ben, Downhiller aus Australien werden auch kommen. 
Ben frägt an: And will people be bringing their wives/girlfriends or is it just a "guys" evening?

Die Frage gebe ich einfach weiter.


----------



## Don Stefano (16. Juli 2004)

Hi Ben,
look at the choice froschel made:


			
				Froschel schrieb:
			
		

> 1. Fünf Schwedinnen vom Downhill nebenan
> 2. Blondinen machen Dirt
> 3. Mit wenig Vorbau geht`s bergab
> oder
> 4. Bombergirls allein zu Haus


It does not look girlfriend-compatible.
We should have these titles:

1. Vom Fahrtwind verweht
2. Hinter Startgittern
3. Rosamunde Pilcher: Wem der Table misslingt
oder für die Kleinen:
4. Hanni und Nanni machen Ferien im Bikepark

Mine will not come, because someone has to stay with our daughter.

Viele Grüße
Stefan


----------



## fez (16. Juli 2004)

skuehnen schrieb:
			
		

> 1. Vom Fahrtwind verweht


"Gone with the airstream"   sounds good ! (original "Gone with the wind")


----------



## BenfromOZ (16. Juli 2004)

Hi all,

The first group of titles sounds better to me.  I think I will leave my wife at home.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## fez (16. Juli 2004)

we´re just kidding - If your wife would like to come also take her along ! 
My wife and two little girls will be there also


----------



## Waldgeist (16. Juli 2004)

fez schrieb:
			
		

> we´re just kidding - If your wife would like to come also take her along !
> My wife and two little girls will be there also



wer wollte nach Morzine?

pourqui schreibt vous net en french oder badisch?


----------



## fez (16. Juli 2004)

wie meinen ??

Morzine ? - hier gehts um den Grillabend

englisch ? - Ben aus Australien spricht bedeutend besser englisch als französisch (ich auch) und badisch (ok, das kann ich perfekt)


----------



## Waldgeist (16. Juli 2004)

das meinte ich dazu



			
				Trailrider79 schrieb:
			
		

> hhhmmm,
> 
> also mein französisch hat in den letzten 8 jahren so derb gelittem, das kann ich absolut keinem franzosen antun  (keinen schimmer mehr von satzbau und vokabeln)


----------



## Trailrider79 (16. Juli 2004)

das stammt aber aus einem anderen thread, ich glaub du hast da was net so ganz mitbekommen;-) außerdem muss ich ja kein französisch können, um nach morzine zu fahren. ich muss ja auch kein schwäbisch können um nach stuttgart zu fahren


----------



## fez (16. Juli 2004)

so


----------



## Don Stefano (16. Juli 2004)

Trailrider79 schrieb:
			
		

> außerdem muss ich ja kein französisch können, um nach morzine zu fahren.


Ja, aber die mündliche Aufnahmeprüfung bei dem netten Mädel vom Campingplatzempfang?  
Da hatte ich ganz auf dich gesetzt (und natürlich fez!)  

Viele Grüße
Stefan


----------



## fez (16. Juli 2004)

...


----------



## Trailrider79 (16. Juli 2004)

skuehnen schrieb:
			
		

> Ja, aber die mündliche Aufnahmeprüfung bei dem netten Mädel vom Campingplatzempfang?
> Da hatte ich ganz auf dich gesetzt (und natürlich fez!)
> 
> Viele Grüße
> Stefan



der fez hat die katze ja schon aus dem sack gelassen, dann rbauch ich den spruch ja net nochmal bringen  

bin bis jetzt immer irgendwie durchgekommen, sei es mit händen(  ) und füßen oder mit verbaler kommunikation  

also auf mich zählen kannst du sicher  

gruß jörg


----------



## fez (19. Juli 2004)

ist denn jetzt morgen dabei in Sturm und Orkan zu grillen ?

(ich sag es nicht mehr ab - versprochen !)


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## eL (20. Juli 2004)

Mein Glückwunsch den Herrn Fez zum Wiegenfeste ;-)


----------



## fez (20. Juli 2004)

Commandante


----------



## Froschel (20. Juli 2004)

dann mal häppie börsdei alder. 


Ich wünsch dir viel Klosterfrau-Melissengeist, damit du auch noch morgen kraftvoll in die Pedale treten kannst.     

also wenn die Sturmleinen schon gespannt sind, werd ich mal auf ein Bierchen/Würstchen/Bierchen vorbeischaun. 


Wann ?


----------



## fez (20. Juli 2004)

ab 19.00


----------



## Trailrider79 (20. Juli 2004)

auch von mir natürlich   

leider kann ich eure illustre runde heute abend nicht verstärken, das wird ja aber dann in portes du soleil nachgeholt  
also haut rein, feiert schön, und nehmt den kampf mit den winden auf  

gruß jörg


----------



## Schwarzspecht (20. Juli 2004)

Happy Birthday, fez!

... wg. heute abend muß ich mal schauen - komme evtl. später dazu.

Gruß
Wolfgang


----------



## han (20. Juli 2004)

auch aus der Pfalz ein     . 
Hoffe ihr kommt alle gesund aus Frankreich zurück und wir können die Singeltrails in der Pfalz unter unsere Stollen nehmen.


----------



## fez (20. Juli 2004)

bis jetzt kommen:

Froschel
Ben (will sich noch mit Dir zwecks Anreise in Verbindung setzen Bernhard)
fezfamilie
Richard
Schwarzspecht (später vielleicht)

was ist mit euch:
nkwd 
Wooly (noch krank im Bettchen ?)
Stefan
Crossie


----------



## Wooly (20. Juli 2004)

fez schrieb:
			
		

> Wooly (noch krank im Bettchen ?)



ja leider. Biertrinken würde mich wohl umbringen ...    ... aber viel Spaß beim Feiern und kucken.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Flugrost (20. Juli 2004)

HERZLICHEN GLÜCKWUNSCH auch von mir !!!
Ich wünsche Dir noch gaanz viele lange und kurze Federgabeln...


----------



## fez (20. Juli 2004)

Wooly schrieb:
			
		

> ja leider. Biertrinken würde mich wohl umbringen ...  ... aber viel Spaß beim Feiern und kucken.


gute Besserung - habe selbst bis vergangenen Samstag noch Antibiotika geschluckt um diesen grässlichen Husten endlich loszuwerden....


----------



## Don Stefano (20. Juli 2004)

fez schrieb:
			
		

> was ist mit euch:
> nkwd
> Wooly (noch krank im Bettchen ?)
> Stefan
> Crossie


Bin leider auch diese Woche krank im Bettchen.
	

	
	
		
		

		
			








Trotzdem etwas verspätet alles Gute zum Geburtstag auch von mir!
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	






Feiert noch schön 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	













Viele Grüße
Stefan


----------



## grobis (20. Juli 2004)

na dann prost...
..herzlichen glückwunsch aus freiburg.

gruss grobis


----------



## fez (21. Juli 2004)

heldenhaft versuchten wir mit 4 Erwachsenen (Tati, Frank, Bernhard, Ben) und zwei Kindern der Menge von 18 Grillwürsten, 3 Putenschnitzel, 2 Rinderschnitzel, und 3 Portionen gebratenen Feta Herr zu werden....

Warn richtig schöner Abend - schade dass viele krank oder verhindert waren.

Ich schlage vor wir setzen noch einen zweiten Termin (im August ?) an !


----------



## Schwarzspecht (21. Juli 2004)

Schade, hat mir nicht gereicht, musste eine B. für Herrn R. schreiben! Hast du im August wieder am 20. Geburtstag?

Und, was hast du denn geschenkt bekommen?


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## fez (21. Juli 2004)

- ein saugeiles Drachen-Downhill-Hemdchen aus China (von meiner Kleinen im Scheck-Inn ausgesucht) !
- 2 Kochbücher von diesem jungen Starkoch aus England (na?, Name vergessen...)
- "Eigengeschenk": Canadier komplett mit Paddel, Bootswagen und Schwimmwesten


----------



## nkwd (22. Juli 2004)

Nachträglich noch alles Gute Fez!!
Sorry, habs leider irgendwie im Lernstress verschnarcht... btw. da werd ich jetzt gleich auch wieder drangehen *kotz*


----------



## Cook (22. Juli 2004)

Von mir auch alles Gute nachträglich zum Geburtstag, fez!
Auch wenn du meinen Sundowner nicht gewollt hast   
Und viel Spaß mit dem Prospector - sehr schönes Boot, einfach klassisch!


----------



## Triple F (22. Juli 2004)

Auch von mir noch "All´ns Gude" nachträglich. Hatte die letzten Tage kein www mehr und muss nun noch einiges nachholen...


----------



## Flugrost (21. Juli 2006)

happy birthday Fezini!!!


----------



## fez (21. Juli 2006)

Sänks !

Kommst du am Samstag Abend ? (ab ca. 19.00 wird zurückgegrillt)


----------



## Flugrost (21. Juli 2006)

...leider nein - da bin ich auf ner Hochzeit eingeladen - andermal gerne! Feiert ihr wieder mit "Schlüsselsuchertänzen"?


----------



## lelebebbel (21. Juli 2006)

Happy Birthday to you, 
Marmelade im Schuh, 
Aprikose in der Hose und Ketchup dazu!


----------



## marc (21. Juli 2006)

lelebebbel schrieb:
			
		

> Happy Birthday to you,
> Marmelade im Schuh,
> Aprikose in der Hose und Ketchup dazu!



also soo heiß ist´s bei uns nicht...  


@fez, alles Gute auch von den Luigi´s


----------



## eL (21. Juli 2006)

glückwunsch


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## fez (21. Juli 2006)

Marmelade im Schuh...

*ja dankeschön aber auch !!!*


----------



## crossie (21. Juli 2006)

eh krass... dachte mir schon was es für nen grund gibt diesen thread wieder hoch zu holen... anscheinend nen guten  

ALLES GUTE AUCH VON MIR !!! 

(wenns so läuft wie ich hoffe - bin ich wohl wieder für n halbes jahr in BAD)
cheers
crossie


----------



## Don Stefano (22. Juli 2006)

Don Stefano schrieb:
			
		

> Etwas verspätet wünsche ich alles Gute zum Geburtstag.



Bis heut' abend
Stefan


----------

